# Digging Like Crazy



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

So wee Whisky is doing really well. She is up to 5 lbs 6 and is totally full of energy. She does have one really weird behavior though, she digs her bed and crate pad like a crazy woman. She wont stop, she just keeps digging and digging. Is this normal behavior? Should I be trying to stop her or just let her go? She seems to really love it. Occasionally she will try to dog my legs, I stop her from doing that immediately, but not sure if I should be stopping her from the bed digging.

Below are a couple of pictures of her while visiting her grandparents.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a cutie!!! Mine do the digging too. I think a lot of the forum pups do it. Augie will dig at the couch cushions. Yes, I let him on the couch! His favorite thing to dig in is the load of towels I have dumped there from the dryer.  Finn will rearrange his blankets in his crate all the time and I hear scratching on the plastic tray in the floor of his crate. I have no clue as to what they are trying to accomplish when they are doing the digging. Just making their nest more comfortable?

Does Whisky like her pool? When it gets warmer here, I am going to try one for the boys. Good idea, the little 'step'.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

I wouldn't say she loved it  but she did seem to like jumping in it and then out of it a lot (probably cooling herself down). I would love to find a wee stream or something so she could properly swim. 

Good to know that it is a common thing for Havanese to dig, it is so so funny, but it accomplishes nothing.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with Linda - I think the digging is a normal part of being a dog! Abby digs our tile floor like she's trying to dig to China! Usually it is to get a comfy spot prepared for a nap.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

Jellybean digs. Not at people but at doors when he wants out and right before laying down. I think it's pretty normal too:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacca is a digger! He digs to make himself a comfy spot including the couch, my bed and the laundry basket. The funniest is when he pulls my comforter into his dog bed which is on my bed and then arranges that for his comfort. The sad part is that I let him!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yup Tillie "digs" too... nothing digable, but she really goes at the couch cushions and her bed!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie digs, too. She sleeps between our pillows and every night she tries to fluff up the sheets. She digs behind the couch cushions. She digs on the carpet when I am sitting at the computer and she is ready for bed. When she had a crate she had a fake sherpa bed in it that she really would dig. It got the the point where she was pulling the sherpa out. I bought a different bed and the digging stopped.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

We call it "fluffing," and they fluff their beds and their bedding in their crates (blankets and towels). When they start to fluff the carpet, they usually hear a "no!" Buffy is more likely to be the fluffer. I think they are just trying to get comfy.


----------



## CarolZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Julie likes digging a comfy spot for herself before resting and then at times just starts digging in the corner of a couch or chair as if she's possessed. She also enjoys digging holes at the beach-which is fine..the holes in the garden I'm less enthused about.

Julie & Carol


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Cey digs like a little madman sometimes too. It's too funny, especially if he is digging at something that is not really dig-able, like a couch cushion... he also digs if he's lost his chewie under something


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

ditto here, Coach especially loves to dig at towels. His weirdest habit though is digging at the concrete patio before laying down... I'm hoping it keeps his nails short!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi digs too, and I'm sure it's nesting behavior, because he always does it just before he lies down. We allow him to do it on his own stuff, but we make him get down if he does it on the furniture!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter loved to dig in the bed as a puppy. He doesn't do it anymore. I think they have a certain amount of time to fluff their beds, then they settle. I think the more time we stress about and pay attention to it, the longer it will last...they just have to start all over again.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

The digging thing is very normal,most of them do it to greater or lesser extent,but sometimes we have to tell Nellie to stop it as she can get a bit frantic with it and has managed to make a rip in our bedspread,which is old,so I have had to try and do an invisible mend,so we are stopping her from doing the digging on our bed before we buy a new bedspread.It does seem as though the girls have a tendency to go a little more mad with the nesting than the boys.


----------



## Havanese0330 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wrigley digs too, but mainly on the carpet and it is never to lie down--something just gets into him, but hey, he's a dog, he is going dig. Sometimes he'll dig in his bed in his crate before getting comfy. Glad to know it is normal!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya does the same thing. Loves to dig at her bed.


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

Ours is definitely a digger. I don't mind if she's doing it to her doggie bed but sometimes it just gets so intense we can't concentrate on anything elseound: We've taught her the command "leave it" which instantly stops the digging if it gets to be too much or if she's doing it out in the dog park.


----------

